# Variablenübergabe Servlet -> Servlet?



## strowi_ (23. Jun 2005)

hi,

kann mir vielleicht jmd. verraten, wie ich Variablen von einem Servlet an ein anderes übergeben bekomme?

Ich habe ein Servlet, das sich selbst aufruft, und möchte (ohne <FORM>) eine Variable weitergeben, aber ich hab gerade absolut keine Ahnung wie ich das amchen kann...

vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!

Strowi[/code]


----------



## meez (23. Jun 2005)

Setz halt nen Parameter im request....
Oder machs über Systemproperties..
Oder über statische Vars...
Oder über ein Zwischenobjekt...


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Jun 2005)

wenn über redirect => session attribut  oder url parameter

wenn über forward => request attribut


----------



## meez (23. Jun 2005)

Session Attribute hab ich vergessen....


----------



## strowi_ (23. Jun 2005)

hi,

danke für die Tipps, "request.getAttribute()" hab ich shcon probiert, funktionierte aber nicht..

Ich habs jetzt anders gelöst, auf die simpelste Art, die mir aufgrund des zu Beginn schlampigen Codes garnicht aufgefallen ist... Ich hab einfach die entsprechende Variable direkt in die Klasse gepackt, statt in die "processRequest" Methode.. 
Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.. sorry für die Belästigung.


----------

